# Charcoal Tablets



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Does anyone have any experience with using Charcoal tablets? I have heard they might help people with IBS-D, as a side effect in constipation, apparently because the charcoal soaks up some of the moisture in the bowel making the stools drier. Also any known side effects??

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the main issue with long term use of charcoal is it can bind some nutrients so you may need to time it properly or just not use it all the time.

And i think if you take enough it can make stools very dark which may make one worry about upper GI bleeding when there isn't any.


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Kathleen, Thanks again for your quick response, I am in a bit of a predicament with my bowels, my mood depends on how my bowels are behaving, on a good day 2 decent motions and I am happy!! If I have multiple loose or runny ones my spirits drop dramatically!!

I just want to be normal, my parents and wife understand my situation to a certain extent but they think its all in my mind as sometimes I am ok!! I have tried the calcium supplimenet, Physillium Husks, acidophilis, Mebeverine, citalopram and Fybergel and none of them seem to make a massive difference. The only thing that I have any confidence in is Imodium Instants. If I take 1 imodium before I go to bed, I usually have a good day the following day, but I dont want to become reliant on them as they are expensive, and I worry my body will build a tolerance to them and they wont work when I need them.

Just a bit of background about me my IBS started around 5 years ago, shortly after my Grandma died and my dad was diagnosed with cancer, thankfully he is ok now!! I have been to see the doctor he did a physical exam and blood tests and they all came back perfect so he felt no need for any more tests it is IBS. My symptoms havent got any worse, they just tend to be an inconvenience sometimes!!

Recently I have just started a new job where I cant dash off to the toilet whenever I want, I think this is making my symptoms more prominent when at work, because when I am at home 90% of the time I am fine!! I very rarely have pain, I occasionally feel bloated and tend to get an urge for the toilet when there is no toilet nearby!! This makes me think it could be in my mind!!

I am due to become a dad for the first time in April as well and I am pretty nervous about it, this also leading onto loosening my bowels!!

I would love to be normal I hate days when my life is dictated by my bowels!!

Sorry for the long post Kathleen, is there anything else you could suggest to me???

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally people don't have issues with getting to where Imodium never works (but some people do have diarrhea that gets worse so they may need more depending on how the IBS is doing).

Is there some reason you can't take regular Imodium or the store brand that may be a lot cheaper?

Clinical studies with Imodium in IBS seem to indicate it can be a good thing for long term control, and it doesn't have to be the instants.

You might try some stress reduction (like a mindfulness based stress reduction thing, either a class or you could try the 5 good minutes series by Jeff Brantley) and see if that helps, since stress seems to be a problem for you. Does peppermint and/or a low fodmap diet help (or just a general low starch diet).?


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks again for response, I drink pepermint and green tea! They seem to help! Ill look up the 5 good minutes, is it a book?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a series of books. If you type in five good minutes into amazon.com it brings them all up. One is for work, there is one more for going to sleep, and others.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I find charcoal tablets fantastic for reducing gas. They do have a drying effect on the stool, which is great for IBS, but I avoid using them every day because of what Kathleen mentioned about nutrient absorption. From what I've read, loperamide (generic Imodium - much cheaper than the branded variety!) is less harmful than daily charcoal consumption, so I take that instead for the D.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

I find charcoal works great, but for short term usage. I live in Switzerland, and its the first thing that is recommended for diarrhea in any pharmacy. I use it, it works great. However, I find for long term use, immodium works better for me.

I've never had any side effects from charcoal. I have also asked several pharmacists if it save to take every day, and I was always told yes. I have one day every week, or every two weeks, where I do not take immodium, but charcoal instead.

Best of luck


----------

